# Fake Background



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

For everyone who's used expanding Foam am wanting to use it for a background but its goign to be high humidty viv do am unsure on what foam i need could someone please help me witht his issue.

foam

Link for b+q foam


----------



## Jim239 (Jan 19, 2009)

i would not think it mattered what type of expanding foam you use, if you groat over the top and seal it.
if its high humidity viv then g4 pond sealant is a good waterproof sealant however be warned the stuff takes ages up to a month for the smell to go when heat is applied to it, like under a basking spot etc.
has caused me a massive pain in my beardie viv.

James


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

i can use the silicon that they use on glass to make fish tanks its jsut the foam issue can anyone post a link to the foam they've used if possible.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Jim has explained the foam issue. 
It's not the foam that needs to stand up to high humidity, it's what you put on top of the foam. You don't just spray foam on the viv and leave it; it's a case of:

foam
shape the foam
grout
grout
grout
more layers of grout if you want
sealant
sealant
sealant
it's the grout and sealant that protects the foam from humidity, so you need a decent sealant - such as G4 epoxy resin, for a high humidity viv.


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

i baught silicon today for fish tanks thought that would be good enough.
what type of grout do i need and can i use this ( Foam )

But this one is better price and larger bottle so i can use this cant i http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9381491&fh_view_size=10&fh_start_index=0&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB&fh_search=foam&fh_eds=%C3%9F&fh_refview=search&ts=1265827110611&isSearch=true


----------



## Jim239 (Jan 19, 2009)

use either foam, same thing as far as i can tell. ordinary tile groat will do to cover the foam once you have got the shapes you need, you can get some decent coloured groat as well, i used a jasmine one from tile giant which gives a nice sandstone colour.
i would have thought the silicone from fish tanks is in a tube and not really easy to spread over a large surface like a fake rock background.


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

what type of silicon do i need to spread it with and am trying to go with a forest kind of rockish background with plants on the back someone told me to put eco earth on the background would i still need to use grout or not

which grout is ok to use

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=grout&x=0&y=0


----------



## chantelle (Apr 8, 2010)

hi 
i used the foam and have not had no problems with humidity.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

you can use any type of tile grout, it doesn't matter just try to get one without any mould inhibitor in. Also i am gonna seal my backgrounds using final layer of varnish or waterproof pva glue. Silcone sealant will not be spreadable enough to paint on to seal it.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hi, i put 3 layers of grout,i use Unibond-tiling on concrete floor adhesive grout 
(at the moment you can find it at 'What' stores for £6.99 for a massive bucket size)

then seal it with 2 layers of normal varnish(if you want a gritty texture get a non slip varnish-£1 a tin in 'what'),

then seal it again with yatch varnish this is normally about £8-£10
if its gonna be really high humidity or you need to spray the tank with water it'll probably need a extra coat of yatch varnish


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> hi, i put 3 layers of grout,i use Unibond-tiling on concrete floor adhesive grout
> (at the moment you can find it at 'What' stores for £6.99 for a massive bucket size)
> 
> then seal it with 2 layers of normal varnish(if you want a gritty texture get a non slip varnish-£1 a tin in 'what'),
> ...


where are these 'what' stores. Never heard of them before


----------



## adivallender (Mar 21, 2010)

I use pollystyrene, grout it (wilkinsons own brand for £3), paint it with children's non toxic paint, seal it with pva (wilko for a quid) and add bits of Eco earth, add 2 more layers of pva.
When I used expanding foam I got it EVERYWHERE... but fun, just clearing up the mess was the hard part


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thething84 said:


> where are these 'what' stores. Never heard of them before


where i live (in bristol), theres one in hengrove and theres one in fishponds dont know bout else where sorry


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Meko said:


> Jim has explained the foam issue.
> 
> It's not the foam that needs to stand up to high humidity, it's what you put on top of the foam. You don't just spray foam on the viv and leave it; it's a case of:
> foam
> ...


 
I agree.


----------

